# NREMT - Paramedic Exam - Advice?????



## EMTJDUB (Oct 26, 2008)

Soon I will be taking the NREMT Paramedic Exam for first time. I've been using several practice exam books to prepare. Needless to say I'm still a little nervous. :unsure: I know how the test is set up, but I just wanna get any advise someone might have for the Paramedic Exam. I really don't wanna have to take it more than once!! THX!!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 26, 2008)

Get plenty of rest the night before the exam and RELAX!  LOL!  I didn't open a single book to study for the last two days before the exam.  I figured, at that point either I knew it or I didn't and cramming wasn't going to help me out any.  I personally found the test relatively easy - it was the waiting for the results that was tough!


----------



## MedicMonty (Oct 26, 2008)

Good advice there from Epi.  I retook my NR just a few weeks ago because I work in a state that doesn't require it and let it lapse (don't do that.... :wacko.  You should prepare like any other test:  get plenty of rest, avoid alcohol for a few days before, review if you like but don't "cram," get there in plenty of time before the exam starts, etc.

As far as the paramedic test specifically, read every question AND every answer before you make a choice.  Try not to over-think questions.  There are no trick questions!  Some are worded poorly, IMHO, and some have two answers that will look right - remember you are looking for the "best" answer.  

But like Epi said, relax!  You really do either know it by now or you don't.  If you've done your homework, so to speak, you have nothing to worry about.

Good luck, let us know if you have other questions, and let us know how you did!  

NJM


----------



## EMTJDUB (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think that I could walk in there without studying and expect to pass. I'm just worried that all the studying that I'm doing is in the wrong direction. I feel overwhelmed and confused. :sad: Is this going to be a test that is primarily scenario based? I got 1/2 a mind to just take a stab at it and see what i got coming, but I don't want to just blow one of my chances. What type of stuff should I be studying?!?! :wacko:


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 27, 2008)

Endo and metabolic stuff. 

I got hammered on it today. Pretty dang sure I failed.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 27, 2008)

We just had two from our station pass thru not a lot of scenarios they say mostly trauma questions but lay all that aside you cant study like that there are too many tests, too much information for you to be able to study it just relax sleep good and hit it hard, Good luck hope you do well.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 27, 2008)

EMTJDUB said:


> I got 1/2 a mind to just take a stab at it and see what i got coming, but I don't want to just blow one of my chances. What type of stuff should I be studying?!?! :wacko:



I haven't taken the computer adaptive test myself yet (my Basic registry test was the bubble sheet and #2 pencil).  But from what I have read (both on here and elsewhere on the net), Everyone's test is different.  Easiest way to explain it is for every question you get right in a specific section, it moves up in difficulty for that section.  Once you made it to a "score" that you can't possibly redeem yourself to pass, it cuts off and fails you (Same for once you hit a passing score that you can't fudge up and fail, it passes you).  Some people Pass/Fail ~80 questions, some pass/fail ~130.

One person might say theirs seemed like it was tons of OB, while another might say theirs seemed like it was tons of airway and cardiac.  Depends on what one is strong/weak in


----------

